# 661 vs 390/395xp



## WSE (Mar 4, 2015)

So it's happening. Some of my Husky guys are coming in having heard buzz about the new 661. I can't really tell them how they compare to the 390 or 395 because I have yet to run a 661. I don't want to lie to them but I don't want them running out and buying 661s either based on what their Stihl buddies are telling them! Anybody around here run both? Or better yet run them side by side?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 4, 2015)

I've run both. The 395 has the 372xt carb. 395 was faster but vibrated a whole lot more.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2015)

Me three , for a stock saw i like a 661


----------



## redoakman (Mar 4, 2015)

A lot of guys are geting them 661 over huskys


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 4, 2015)

Being a husqvarna guy my whole life, after the purchase of a 661RCM, I am sold on stihls new saws, by far light years ahead of the husqvarnas that size


----------



## WSE (Mar 4, 2015)

You guys aren't giving me encouraging news!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2015)

WSE said:


> You guys aren't giving me encouraging news!



Wait for the 590 xp , that might level the playing field..or maybe be ahead of a 661 ?


----------



## WSE (Mar 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Wait for the 590 xp , that might level the playing field..or maybe be ahead of a 661 ?


Most likely. Maybe the engineers at Husky are feeling bad for Stihl. Gotta let them lead in one class for a while!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2015)

WSE said:


> Most likely. Maybe the engineers at Husky are feeling bad for Stihl. Gotta let them lead in one class for a while!



If history repeats..im sure it will


----------



## Flip D (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been following the 661 closely so I'd like to hear what people say. I bought a tract of land next to the farm that I'm going to need something bigger than my 372 on a regular basis. I've been a lifelong Stihl guy but right now my saws are a 372 & 346. It's nice to see Stihl put out a saw that is competitive in weight, AV, & power to other pro models. 

That being said, I can buy a 390xp from one of the sponsors here, send it Tn to be ported, and back at my house almost as cheap as I can walk out of a dealership with a 661.


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 4, 2015)

husky have a few things that are gonna come out and surprise you all. the 661 intrigued me as well. i actually may have bought one if i didn't get to try one of the new husky's on the horizon. i ran the 661 my buddy who is a bullbucker has. IMO it is overrated here already just like the 044 and 346 just because it is the latest and greatest. even though it produces more usable power then a 660 is still feels similar to a 660 which is why i never liked the 660 in the first place. i would be a stihl guy if the stihls handled like husky's and the husky's handled like stihls. they all make good enough power for me so it's the handling and ergonomics i'm after. wait for the big autotune husky's to come out. i just really hope that the one i ran is the way all of them will be.........hesitationless


----------



## Icehouse (Mar 4, 2015)

funky sawman said:


> Being a husqvarna guy my whole life, after the purchase of a 661RCM, I am sold on stihls new saws, by far light years ahead of the husqvarnas that size


Sawman where did you get the 661 they don't have any in Priest River


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 4, 2015)

The 661 is a more expensive, stronger, made out of metal, 390. I'd love to own a stronger, "solider" 390, but unfortunately you have to pay for the upgrade.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2015)

Stihl MS661 Ported: 

Husqvarna 395XP Ported: 

Husqvarna 390XP Ported:


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl MS661 Ported:
> 
> Husqvarna 395XP Ported:
> 
> Husqvarna 390XP Ported:




Way to come in here and throw everybody's head in a twist brad. What the heck were you thinking? The husky's must have had a pop up why they were so slow LOL


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 4, 2015)

Still loving my 395 Randy violated.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 4, 2015)

What length bar is that Brad? I wonder if the 395 would pull away from the other two with a leaner tune and bigger wood. From what I've been reading, that's where it likes to be. The 390 seemed to be the quickest there just on casual observation (didn't actually compare the times). The only thing I've cut with my 395 is a couple 4x4s I needed shortening an hour ago. Was too far to walk in the rain to get the circular saw. LOL


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 4, 2015)

My big ported huskies all have serious anger management issues. I'd bet a big ported quad-port stihl should be pretty ridonkulous as well


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 4, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My big ported huskies all have serious anger management issues. I'd bet a big ported quad-port stihl should be pretty ridonkulous as well



Like I said, while it is cool to see said saw hand another said saw it's ass I am after something more important then power.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a 32" bar with still RS chain. That particular 395 was tuned quite rich since it was a total rebuild. I recently sold my 395 to Stihlafiando, who also has the 661 shown above. He says the 395 is faster through big wood. If I could only have one, it would be my 390. It's an animal, and is definitely my favorite saw in this class. I prefer the 661 over the 395 because it's so much more refined, smaller, and lighter.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 4, 2015)

My 395 runs better a little on the fat side, and brads 390 well I ran one at a gtg a few years back and they are animals!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2015)

I find that 395s like to be a little richer as well.


----------



## bullrider (Mar 4, 2015)

In my observation the 390 out of them 3,was top dog , a real beast,all was good though.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2015)

It takes really big wood for the 395 to shine.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It takes really big wood for the 395 to shine.


Very true!


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 4, 2015)

Icehouse said:


> Sawman where did you get the 661 they don't have any in Priest River


got it at Pape john deere shop in kootenai. they have more in stock too


----------



## zorak (Nov 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl MS661 Ported:
> 
> Husqvarna 395XP Ported:
> 
> Husqvarna 390XP Ported:




I have a 395 and it seems they a lower ax rpm than the other 2. The 390 seems to be the highest in the rpm department.


----------



## zorak (Nov 6, 2015)

Blsnelling here is what we get to play with here in Sierras. That big old red fir has to be every bit of 5' in diameter at the base.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 6, 2015)

zorak said:


> I have a 395 and it seems they a lower ax rpm than the other 2. The 390 seems to be the highest in the rpm department.


That's exactly what I already said, yep, the 661 is a great compromise between a 390 and a 395. But a ported 390 looks just soo fun to run...


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 6, 2015)

I own a ported 395,394 and 390 but I've only ran a 661 and I liked quite a bit, it cut great for being fat but not even close to a 395 or 4 maybe it was bout equal with my 390.

Ran all of them with a 24 inch bar


----------



## superglide 390xp (Nov 7, 2015)

If you want a saw get a 390 xp


----------



## superglide 390xp (Nov 7, 2015)

Rattler362 ported my 390xp it bad new you still boys still looking for a saw lol


----------



## nk14zp (Nov 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That's a 32" bar with still RS chain. That particular 395 was tuned quite rich since it was a total rebuild. I recently sold my 395 to Stihlafiando, who also has the 661 shown above. He says the 395 is faster through big wood. If I could only have one, it would be my 390. It's an animal, and is definitely my favorite saw in this class. I prefer the 661 over the 395 because it's so much more refined, smaller, and lighter.


And yer 390 fly's really well too.


----------



## beaglebriar (Nov 7, 2015)

superglide 390xp said:


> Rattler362 ported my 390xp it bad new you still boys still looking for a saw lol


Huh?


----------



## Moneytree (Oct 17, 2016)

I fell for this stihl horse poo
This thread cost me to over pay for a 661.
Overrated and totally unmatched to compare it to a 395 is just onsane.
Now I own 2 395xp and I paid 11 hundred for each.
Including my two 28" bars(live in fl.)
Don't get me wrong I love my stihl 200t and my 261cm oh and my 361 saw is fine and still run strong.
But I'm always cutting oak everyday and a 661 will never hang with a 395xp.
It's just none sense


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 17, 2016)

I can't imagine how great a 390 or 395 will be with Autotune? Bring on the 572 590 and 595!!


----------



## treesmith (Oct 18, 2016)

superglide 390xp said:


> If you want a saw get a 390 xp


If you want a better one, get a 661

warning - this sig causes splinters


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 19, 2016)

treesmith said:


> If you want a better one, get a 661
> 
> warning - this sig causes splinters


Without question the 661 is superior to the others.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 19, 2016)

I agree about the 661 being the best of them. They handle pretty well for a 90cc class saw, a lot better than a 395 for sure. The ones I've ran, which is only a few different ones, are on par or stronger than a 395. I just like the broader powerband of the 661.
This is the opinion of a man who runs husky, stihl and dolmar saws and loves them all. So my opinion is unbiased. And it's MY opinion and I'm sure everyone has their own


----------



## Moneytree (Oct 19, 2016)

Neither husqvarna saws in this thread is auto tune.
Just for the record.
Just good old fashion tune by hand


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 20, 2016)

If we're talking about stock saws then a 390 shouldn't be in this group. 

All stock the 395 is strongest but not by much,it and the 661 are way ahead of a 390 and the 661 isn't much heavier if any at all.


----------



## Moneytree (Oct 20, 2016)

Other thing I haven't seen in this thread is the fact the 661 includes bar the 395 doesn't when buying a new one.
I don't use stihl nor (husqvarna )Oregon bars on my big saws.
Love the Yellow stihl chains tho.


----------



## cary911 (Oct 23, 2016)

395


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 23, 2016)

661 or 590/595?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 27, 2016)

since this thread i have owned a 661. while a decent saw it is way overrated by many already. ran a ported one done by a local shop and i was impressed with it's torque but i will still take a 390 or a 395. look at threads by the "great ones (some think they are anyways)". there recommendations on tuning is sometimes below factory spec lol. i tune my ported 390's to 14,200 and 661's can't touch them. not to mention 661's blow up. i heard the 390 should not even be in this comparison and that is kinda true not because of it's performance but because it is lesser cc's. the 661 is closer to a 395 in comparison and while i prefer the 661 for handling and weight it can't touch a 395 stock or ported. when it comes to AV husky have the springs down. so smooth yet don't feel like total mush. the 661 was an absolute failure by stihl. just handling the saw while not running you can hear the springs creak like they are stressed right out doing their job. mushy like a soggy noodle. i'm a cutter who just wants the best saw for me. i realize it is hugely dependant on preference but my opinion is that cookie cutters don't have a solid opinion. they base it on what the saw feels like in a couple cuts and not a full day of work. also a little bit of what their daddy taught them lol. anybody who tests a 90cc saw with a 24" bar is automatically not gonna be taken seriously by me and many others anyways.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## CR888 (Oct 28, 2016)

Are they ^^^ 661cm buckets of failed, busted & broken dreams??


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2016)

3 dead 661's, 1 dead 461, and 3 dead 660's in that pic. that's just one pic too lol in that camp there were like 10-15 dead stihls. no dead huskies. actually couldn't believe it lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2016)

actually IIRC i think there might be 4 dead 661's in there. only 2 660's


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 28, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> since this thread i have owned a 661. while a decent saw it is way overrated by many already. ran a ported one done by a local shop and i was impressed with it's torque but i will still take a 390 or a 395. look at threads by the "great ones (some think they are anyways)". there recommendations on tuning is sometimes below factory spec lol. i tune my ported 390's to 14,200 and 661's can't touch them. not to mention 661's blow up. i heard the 390 should not even be in this comparison and that is kinda true not because of it's performance but because it is lesser cc's. the 661 is closer to a 395 in comparison and while i prefer the 661 for handling and weight it can't touch a 395 stock or ported. when it comes to AV husky have the springs down. so smooth yet don't feel like total mush. the 661 was an absolute failure by stihl. just handling the saw while not running you can hear the springs creak like they are stressed right out doing their job. mushy like a soggy noodle. i'm a cutter who just wants the best saw for me. i realize it is hugely dependant on preference but my opinion is that cookie cutters don't have a solid opinion. they base it on what the saw feels like in a couple cuts and not a full day of work. also a little bit of what their daddy taught them lol. anybody who tests a 90cc saw with a 24" bar is automatically not gonna be taken seriously by me and many others anyways.




When the new 572 and 590 Autotune come out Stihl might as well close it's doors.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2016)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> When the new 572 and 590 Autotune come out Stihl might as well close it's doors.



Lol, I wouldn't go that far. Stihl make some good saws. I don't like the spring AV on them and a lot of the newer models are ******** the bed early but I think they will eventually be reliable. I sure hope they improve that spring AV though even if I'm done giving them chances. Mostly for my stihl running brothers ya know [emoji6]


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 29, 2016)

I wish these old girls were still made,my favorite husky


----------



## Stowe Boy (Oct 29, 2016)

I may have missed this in the fifty some posts, so forgive me if this has been answered. 

Does the 395 or 661 have a greater oiler output in stock configuration? 

I am looking to replace my current milling saw. I know some of the issue is actually getting the oil to the cutting side of the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2016)

Stowe Boy said:


> I may have missed this in the fifty some posts, so forgive me if this has been answered.
> 
> Does the 395 or 661 have a greater oiler output in stock configuration?
> 
> ...



i've never ran a 661 enough to get a good feel of it's oiling capabilities. you might try an auxilery oiler though?


----------



## jmssaws (Oct 29, 2016)

395 oils more than a 661 but the 661 oiler is easily made to oil more.

A 395 is a better mill saw for a few reasons,the airfilter being one of them


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 30, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't go that far. Stihl make some good saws. I don't like the spring AV on them and a lot of the newer models are ******** the bed early but I think they will eventually be reliable. I sure hope they improve that spring AV though even if I'm done giving them chances. Mostly for my stihl running brothers ya know [emoji6]



Yep I was just being funny. If I couldn't buy husqvarna I would be running Dolmars or Solo if they were available. Just saying.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 30, 2016)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Yep I was just being funny. If I couldn't buy husqvarna I would be running Dolmars or Solo if they were available. Just saying.



if i couldn't buy husqvarna i'd be running stihl lol  dolmar only have one model i have any interest in and solo never has and i doubt ever will be a part of the market here.


----------



## Moneytree (Jan 24, 2017)

I had my the shop I bought it at tune the high just a little more richer.
Just to be on the safe side.
I blew my first 395 because I didn't set the high rich.
So be aware guys.
The stihl 661 glue a horse shoe on it and hang a rabid foot on the handle.


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 25, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> since this thread i have owned a 661. while a decent saw it is way overrated by many already. ran a ported one done by a local shop and i was impressed with it's torque but i will still take a 390 or a 395. look at threads by the "great ones (some think they are anyways)". there recommendations on tuning is sometimes below factory spec lol. i tune my ported 390's to 14,200 and 661's can't touch them. not to mention 661's blow up. i heard the 390 should not even be in this comparison and that is kinda true not because of it's performance but because it is lesser cc's. the 661 is closer to a 395 in comparison and while i prefer the 661 for handling and weight it can't touch a 395 stock or ported. when it comes to AV husky have the springs down. so smooth yet don't feel like total mush. the 661 was an absolute failure by stihl. just handling the saw while not running you can hear the springs creak like they are stressed right out doing their job. mushy like a soggy noodle. i'm a cutter who just wants the best saw for me. i realize it is hugely dependant on preference but my opinion is that cookie cutters don't have a solid opinion. they base it on what the saw feels like in a couple cuts and not a full day of work. also a little bit of what their daddy taught them lol. anybody who tests a 90cc saw with a 24" bar is automatically not gonna be taken seriously by me and many others anyways.


I port mainly 90cc saws and use a 24" most of the time to try them out,why does the bar need to be longer to be taken seriously? 
Will a strong 90cc be faster with a 24" than a common 90cc with a 24"

Put a couple tanks a day through your 90cc in the same location and do that for several years and see what kind of wood you have left to cut.


----------



## cary911 (Jan 31, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I wish these old girls were still made,my favorite husky


----------



## Moneytree (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm bucking oaks all day almost everyday.
I have never cut a cookie ever in my life.
My chains looks like they fell into a volcano at the end of the day.
I have learned that there is no place for brands.
At the end its all about getting the job done and productivity.
The weight difference you get used to it.
It's a little heavier but being that it cuts faster I think that's what sold me to the husky


----------



## sawfun (Feb 4, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Still loving my 395 Randy violated.


Yup, those MMWS 395 saws WILL pull and oil a 50" bar buried in pitchy fir just as well as a 36" and may pull a 60" bar if it will oil it.


----------



## Chris_the_wrench (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm about buy a new saw to replace my 056 which is dying a slow death. I was all set to buy the 661, but then I learned that it has a onboard computer to adjust the carb(dont recall what their trade name is for that technology). I understand the benefits of this addition but Im skeptical about it's long term durability and i dont like being tied down to proprietary parts like that. So i have been looking at the 395 now, but no dealers around me(or a few mailorder places) seem to have them in stock.

Am I the only person who hears about a computer in my chainsaw and thinks thats a negative??

Chris


----------



## sawfun (Feb 20, 2017)

Chris_the_wrench said:


> I'm about buy a new saw to replace my 056 which is dying a slow death. I was all set to buy the 661, but then I learned that it has a onboard computer to adjust the carb(dont recall what their trade name is for that technology). I understand the benefits of this addition but Im skeptical about it's long term durability and i dont like being tied down to proprietary parts like that. So i have been looking at the 395 now, but no dealers around me(or a few mailorder places) seem to have them in stock.
> 
> Am I the only person who hears about a computer in my chainsaw and thinks thats a negative??
> 
> Chris


You are not the only one who is skeptical of electronic carb control. They work great as long as they work, however it would appear that you keep a,saw for a long time. In 10 years will there be dealer support for these electronics or will you have to keep buying new equipment just to keep it serviceable. That's ok for the guy who replaces these machines in under the supported time period, but what about those that don't. The electronics Stihl uses,are referred to as "Mtronic" which like electrically controlled cabs of the 80's was an evolutionary stop gap measure toward fuel injection. If this technology follows that route, support will be lacking long term. I have a 395 and doubt you'd be dissapointed, but then I'm partial to "0" series Stihl and "3" series Huskys.


----------



## cary911 (Feb 22, 2017)

Was on the fence 50/50...........Not anymore !


----------



## cary911 (Feb 22, 2017)

My "Stihl" dealers........are....."Handicapped"

Tractor Supply.....mine as well distribute...... "in my area anyhow"


----------



## mad murdock (Mar 23, 2017)

I just bought a 395XP new, (PHO). Going to run my Turbosawmills M6 mill with it. I was persuaded to the 395 over the 3120, more parts availability and overall better service in the long run. I had a dual port muff put on to wake it up a bit. I will let you know how it does. I have never been a Stihl guy, just don't like how they feel when toting around the woods all day, not to mention the overpriced nature of the creamscicle brand.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2017)

mad murdock said:


> I just bought a 395XP new, (PHO). Going to run my Turbosawmills M6 mill with it. I was persuaded to the 395 over the 3120, more parts availability and overall better service in the long run. I had a dual port muff put on to wake it up a bit. I will let you know how it does. I have never been a Stihl guy, just don't like how they feel when toting around the woods all day, not to mention the overpriced nature of the creamscicle brand.


Did they remove the limiters on the carb needles? You will want to run it rich on a mill.


----------



## jmssaws (Mar 23, 2017)

661 ftw


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 23, 2017)

I just picked up a near new 395. Previously I've had ported 661s & a ported 395; also a stock 660 w/ mm. I can say that the stock 395 is stronger than the mm 660.
Never had a 661 that had M Tronic issues; going to keep the 395 bone stock as it won't get much use


----------



## redbull660 (Mar 23, 2017)

tree monkey'd 661 - WOT tacs at 13,840 rpm (mtronic). running 28" 8 pin , .404 RS full comp in frozen maple. (4701A coil)


----------



## cary911 (Apr 1, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> tree monkey'd 661 - WOT tacs at 13,840 rpm (mtronic). running 28" 8 pin , .404 RS full comp in frozen maple. (4701A coil)



Kickass ... looks pissed. Was going to ask if that was "Maxflow", but looked a little closer. Painted cover in your "pic" Im assuming. 

8 pin. "404 is impressive stuff"

Nice Job!


----------



## cary911 (Apr 5, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> tree monkey'd 661 - WOT tacs at 13,840 rpm (mtronic). running 28" 8 pin , .404 RS full comp in frozen maple. (4701A coil)





redbull660 said:


> tree monkey'd 661 - WOT tacs at 13,840 rpm (mtronic). running 28" 8 pin , .404 RS full comp in frozen maple. (4701A coil)



Redbull ... If wouldn't mind ... (Is that a painted/ brushed elbow and handle ) ? I'm ordering one.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Apr 5, 2017)

cary911 said:


> Redbull ... If wouldn't mind ... (Is that a painted/ brushed elbow and handle ) ? I'm ordering one.



yo dude. just stripped off the black paint. nuthin special.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 5, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> yo dude. just stripped off the black paint. nuthin special.


Thanks ... just ordered a 461


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Moneytree (May 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Did they remove the limiters on the carb needles? You will want to run it rich on a mill.


Heck yeah 
Trust me you need to run 395 little rich in the highs regardless.
I paid dearly for not doing it to my first 395.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 30, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> husky have a few things that are gonna come out and surprise you all. the 661 intrigued me as well. i actually may have bought one if i didn't get to try one of the new husky's on the horizon. i ran the 661 my buddy who is a bullbucker has. IMO it is overrated here already just like the 044 and 346 just because it is the latest and greatest. even though it produces more usable power then a 660 is still feels similar to a 660 which is why i never liked the 660 in the first place. i would be a stihl guy if the stihls handled like husky's and the husky's handled like stihls. they all make good enough power for me so it's the handling and ergonomics i'm after. wait for the big autotune husky's to come out. i just really hope that the one i ran is the way all of them will be.........hesitationless



Ok you posted this over two years ago...what is husky waiting on? You seemed to have the insight and I am just wondering where their 90-100cc autotune is. Please don't take this the wrong way because I mean no disrespect.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 31, 2017)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Ok you posted this over two years ago...what is husky waiting on? You seemed to have the insight and I am just wondering where their 90-100cc autotune is. Please don't take this the wrong way because I mean no disrespect.



where did i say i have the insight? lol all i said is i ran one and it was a nice saw. i believe i also said the one i ran was all orange and had a true full wrap rather then the 3/4 wrap like on the 562. it's just a large 562. everything about the appearance looks the same but scaled up and no silver. i bet the production saws will have silver though. all i know is what i gathered running it and what else i have heard on this site. i'm no dealer so i have no idea about dates and every dealer you walk into and ask has a different answer. a member messaged me last week and said there is a thread on another forum about it but i haven't looked yet.


----------



## zorak (Jun 1, 2017)

Heres a pic of my ported 395XP and my old 181SE. That 181se is a awesome saw and would love to get it ported as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 1, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> where did i say i have the insight? lol all i said is i ran one and it was a nice saw. i believe i also said the one i ran was all orange and had a true full wrap rather then the 3/4 wrap like on the 562. it's just a large 562. everything about the appearance looks the same but scaled up and no silver. i bet the production saws will have silver though. all i know is what i gathered running it and what else i have heard on this site. i'm no dealer so i have no idea about dates and every dealer you walk into and ask has a different answer. a member messaged me last week and said there is a thread on another forum about it but i haven't looked yet.



Husky has a countdown going for the release of a new saw. A video also popped up with the 572 in it. That's what a couple dealers and guys that got to test it said it was. I think July 7th or something is what the thing said.


----------



## DSW (Jun 3, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> anybody who tests a 90cc saw with a 24" bar is automatically not gonna be taken seriously by me and many others anyways.



I may only personally know a handful of loggers but every single one runs a 24 or a 28 and a 90cc saw.

I live in the land of hardwoods, that setup seems to work best in our timber.


----------

